# Deep Drop 1/6/19



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Fished an area Ive never fished before and found some hungry fish! Ended up with several groupers, 5 longtail seabass (most Ive ever caught in one day), one barrel, blueline tile, 5 real nice golden tiles and way too many hake and shark to count!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Dang!!!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Congrats on the meat haul..!!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang is right!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck yeah!


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

Great looking longtails.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

JD did you go out on your boat?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Boat-Dude said:


> JD did you go out on your boat?


I did. 77 miles from my lift.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> I did. 77 miles from my lift.



WOW! Awesome.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Boat-Dude said:


> WOW! Awesome.


One way...


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

You have to admit, you were a little nervous weren't ya? I know I would be, if I can't see land I get nervous a little.


----------



## Eastcoasted (Feb 1, 2017)

Think y’all past us. We were jus north of the spur.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Boat-Dude said:


> You have to admit, you were a little nervous weren't ya? I know I would be, if I can't see land I get nervous a little.


Not at all, I literally dont ever fun fish inshore of 50 fathoms so my boat has been out that far many times. With 120 gallons, Im only limited by fuel and wish I had a bigger tank!

The way I look at it, I aint swimming back from 1 mile out so what difference does it make beyond that?!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I just got a boat so I am sure my opinion will change with time.


----------



## turbodog (Oct 12, 2007)

Will Sea Tow come out that far$$$$? Got towed in from 23 miles out in my Cape Horn 17 many years ago. Want to try deep drop someday, how long to run out on your boat?


----------



## ollemar (Sep 18, 2013)

i heard seatow getting people from spur (about 80 miles from PCB)


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Not at all, I literally dont ever fun fish inshore of 50 fathoms so my boat has been out that far many times. With 120 gallons, Im only limited by fuel and wish I had a bigger tank!
> 
> The way I look at it, I aint swimming back from 1 mile out so what difference does it make beyond that?!


That's the exact thing I tell people when they question me going out so far in a "little" boat.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Smoked em!!


----------



## Solace (Apr 23, 2009)

Fantastic trip! Nice pics.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Best eats in the GOM out there! Good job!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Those are nice bass. Really good eating
The hake is good if you butterfly whole. breaded and fry golden brown


----------

